# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  House Lifting

## TamaNiue

Hi all 
Have an average 50 year old 3 bedroom timber High set home in Brisbane that want to convert to living space underneath. What would be the cost of raising it from 1900mm to 2500mm off slab and is it best to get our own sub-contractors in to do finishing eg sparky, plumber etc. 
cheers

----------


## Farmer Geoff

You will definitely need a plumber and sparky to disconnect then reconnect. You may also need the supply authority if incoming line attaches to house. Probably need an engineer as well since racking forces will be much greater on the higher bottom section than they are presently. Will certainly need council approval and neighbours' consent if your uplift will change solar access, shading, views, etc. So there will be a draftsperson needed for that.  If there have been changes to applicable standards in the last 50 years then some elements that are essentially unchanged may come under new standards. End result will be good but you'll meet and pay a lot of new people as you jump through the hoops. Many years ago we lowered a high set house by 1.8m in a day but going up will be harder!  Good luck.

----------


## DuckCommander

Haven't done it myself but the typical figure floating around is $100k to lift and build in to a reasonable standard. The actual lift is not that expensive. A friend successfully did it with a few standard jacks over a weekend with a few mates.

----------


## ringtail

Demolish it mate and build new. Every single house raise and build under is a compromise and its cheaper to just knock it over and start with a clean slate.

----------

